# Perfect Arboreal Setup...



## Faunya (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm considering getting one of these for a small arboreal (probably antilles pinktoe).


Gothic Terrarium 


Has anyone ever tried one of these?  They sure look neat...(probably a pain to clean, but with a few slight alterations (aka cut in a small door on the side somewhere...)

-Faunya


----------



## conipto (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, being somewhat the typical rivethead, I tend to like things like that around the house.  However, I don't think it too feasible an idea, unless the glass plates inside are solid (ie, the frame is kind of just a crate holding it)  from it's appearance, it hardly looks designed for the task, but it'd take a closer look to rule it out for sure.

Bill


----------



## atavuss (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen those on Ebay, but without actually having it in hand to see how practical it would be to be able to get inside it..........I saw some terrariums like that at target, you might want to check there and see if they still carry them, this way you can look at it and see if it is going to work for you.
Ed


----------



## Faunya (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I emailed the guy selling this terrarium, and he says the walls are made of 1/4" plexiglass, and are pretty sturdy.  He says he's even sold them for various critters in the past.  I think I'm going to give one a try.  I'll let everyone know how it goes.

-Faunya


----------

